# Aerro Gun



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

buckhunter08 said:


> Have any of you seen or heard of it? It attachers to your bow and you can shoot pellets or paintballs out of it. I was thinking about getting the pellet one for squirrel hunting so i dont have to spend all kinds of money when i break my arrows.



for 5 bucks you can buy a good slingshot


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i've neevr heard of it, but for really cheap practice and small game arrows, use dowel rod (11/32" or 3/8") and use two strips of ductape on either side of the arrow and stick them together, then use scissors to cut them to the proper shape. fire harden the points or use old casings from a .357, .38, or if you don't mind carving, .22 and up. use a hacksaw to cut a nock and smear glue in the nocks to take the snap of the bowstring. they work great. cheap too, and you can use feathers and actual points for larger game or varmits.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

Never heard of them. But wouldn't have to worry about breaking any arrows for small game.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i heard of it my dad just told me about it a couple days ago i want to get the paint balls to shoot sounds cool


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

*bow tech*

bow tech is comming out with them and they look really kool


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

*"Of course...*



kegan said:


> i've neevr heard of it, but for really cheap practice and small game arrows, use dowel rod (11/32" or 3/8") and use two strips of ductape on either side of the arrow and stick them together, then use scissors to cut them to the proper shape. fire harden the points or use old casings from a .357, .38, or if you don't mind carving, .22 and up. use a hacksaw to cut a nock and smear glue in the nocks to take the snap of the bowstring. they work great. cheap too, and you can use feathers and actual points for larger game or varmits.


 *...not with a compound."*


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

www.airbowgun.com


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*sorry*

this is it. www.airowgun.com


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

theres no way im gettin one of those
its to bulky:darkbeer:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, i wonder how heavy it is


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

my guess would be about 5lbs it looks pretty bulky and heavy


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

i couldnt care how heavy that thing is if i can get 1 in australia im geting 1


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

i saw it just today in a bow hunter magazine. i play paintball too and i think i will get one also


----------

